# 1970 GTO 455HO 12 Bolt



## Jim1971 (Jan 29, 2019)

Going through my collection of rear ends ive come across a mint 1970 12 bolt with an XV E code (E = Eaton Posi). Whats it worth? Original date coded drums that are in great shape and original e brake cables as well.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

At least $2000. 

I'd ask $3000, or even $3500, & see what happens. Might be worth a lot to certain deep pockets car guys.

It's a rare piece, for sure, especially in that good of shape.


----------

